# Coming soon...................1976 AUDI Fox Wagon



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*March 8th...............will be the day!!!!*


----------



## Rogviler (Jan 25, 2011)

Sweet... You should join us over on the newly-resurrected B1 site (used to be the Dasher Owner's Group, but that site is going away soon):

http://dog.prophpbb.com/forum1.html

-Rog


----------



## tcheb (Feb 23, 2010)

This car is gorgeous!!!! Can you tell me what the color name/code is? It's usually stickered on the trunk.

Let me know if you ever get bored with it and want to sell it


----------



## lordkevin (Dec 13, 2012)

Manipulate to your heart's content but I would like to see some of your Lamborghini pics that Sant A'gata would be proud of.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

tcheb said:


> This car is gorgeous!!!! Can you tell me what the color name/code is? It's usually stickered on the trunk.
> 
> Let me know if you ever get bored with it and want to sell it


Marathon Blue.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

tcheb said:


> This car is gorgeous!!!! Can you tell me what the color name/code is? It's usually stickered on the trunk.
> 
> Let me know if you ever get bored with it and want to sell it


Hahaha. I'll keep you in mind..........:thumbup:


----------



## CRS Oakville (Mar 25, 2015)

The old guard! Don't sell it ever! If it's mine, I would never sold it.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*

*





*Working 8 Track Tape Player :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*This was at the Vacaville Cars & Coffee last week. My friend Peter took a pic of the Fox and p-shopped the Ronal Teddy's.* :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :laugh::laugh::laugh::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## VWaddict01 (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful wagon man!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

VWaddict01 said:


> Beautiful wagon man!!:thumbup::thumbup:


*MAHALO.:beer:*


----------



## brettpotts89 (Dec 3, 2009)

there is a new forum that replaced the old D.O.G. it's here, http://dog.prophpbb.com/ be sure to check it out and introduce yourself to the group


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

brettpotts89 said:


> there is a new forum that replaced the old D.O.G. it's here, http://dog.prophpbb.com/ be sure to check it out and introduce yourself to the group


:thumbup:*
Thanks.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Fox wagons are rare enough. A single round early car is the best. Congrats.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Fox wagons are rare enough. A single round early car is the best. Congrats.


This paricular Audi Fox Wagon landed on my lap by chance.............I didn't think my friend Shawn was going to let it go. One day I got that call and I didn't even think twice. S-O-L-D 2 ME.:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*NEW WHEELS: Rare 13'' Snowflake w/ Binno Centercaps*

*I finally had the chance to get new tires on the 13'' Snowflakes. They are the only set in the U.S. The wheel manufacturer was a small company from the U.K.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

brettpotts89 said:


> there is a new forum that replaced the old D.O.G. it's here, http://dog.prophpbb.com/ be sure to check it out and introduce yourself to the group


I finally registered and joined the D.O.G. FORUMS. :thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

1 can 'rado said:


> I finally registered and joined the D.O.G. FORUMS. :thumbup:


I will start the FOR SALE THREAD soon.:thumbup:


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

1 can 'rado said:


> I will start the FOR SALE THREAD soon.:thumbup:


The deed is done:

http://dog.prophpbb.com/topic78.html


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Next to the ''room mate'' - 2015 GOLF SPORTWAGEN TDI SE, Pure White with the Lighting Pkg. & Technology Pkg.*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Nice Sunday drive to a local Cars & Coffee in Vacaville, CA. I took the S2000 out and did a early photo shoot. HAHA. *


----------



## haasya5 (Jul 14, 2020)

*Awesome Car*

Currently we are using this car, its pretty awesome i love this car, and happiest thing is my father gifted me.


----------

